# Attention, Banknotes!



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I love how creative some Egyptians can be 

I have a friend who got fooled by a false banknote, it was a 200 L.E. bill, everyone knows that there are false bills in here, nothing new, but the new thing is that this friend of mine is a good qualified experienced BANKER! well, he used to be good, but not anymore since he got fooled by it 

Anyway, just thought you people should know, this new edition of fake bills is a well made one, hard to be recognized as a false one, so just be sharp.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

> well, he used to be good


That made me laugh!!

Thanks for the warning. If they're that good then not sure if I'll be able to tell anyway, so I'll have to just stick with the 5LE and 10LE notes for a while :d


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Another load of fake banknotes is released, this time it's a 100 L.E. bill, just as the previous 200 L.E. ones, a well made one, looks EXACTLY the same as the original ones! Even the water mark is there! 

But this time we managed to find a difference, hard to notice it, but look deep into the bill's serial number printed in black ink, it will be in a font a bit more *bold *than it usually is.

Careful everyone :clap2:

Good luck


----------

